# My new camera



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

......Bloody marvellous.

Been using a Fuji finepix which I think was crap - was not cheap when bought either. Just bought a Sony Cyber Shot CSC - P8. Brilliant thing, excellent build ( aluminium, not the usual plastic crap ), takes video's, has optical zoom a brilliant af, loads of features - chuffed - will post some pics taken with it over the weekend. Anyone else seen or tried one of these.........Stan...??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Why ask me














?

Sony make outstanding products. Digital camera technology is moving forward at an unpresidented rate, like camcorders did some years ago. Watch this space.

Don't forget, the tool is only as good as the man behind it. 

But, you do have a very good camera in the P8.

I can't keep track any more. Phones with built in cameras? I bloody hate 'phones but love cameras









Bugger me.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hiya Stan,

Asked you because I know you are into photography and maybe keep track of the stuff on the market, read reviews etc and I would trust you r judgement old mate.

I like photography have done for years, used to have an Olympus Om10 with display back - loved that camera - can't seem to get the hang of the digi ones though........


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Garry,

I think you will be more than happy with the Sony.

I recently changed from an Olympus to a Sony DSC-F717, truly superb.

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Rog.............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice camera Roger,

I love it's low light capabilities







. Stunning 

Sony seem just fine from what I've seen of the results.

Garry,

You have a very good camera IMVHO 

Regards.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Stan...........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Not a problem. Good kit for a good bloke


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I seem to be going in the oppisite direction that you guys. My newest camera this Spring was an Olympus C-4000. The reviews were good, and I think it was the cheapest 4 mega pixle on the market. For reviews on digicams I always trust eopinions.com although steves-digicams.com is also pretty good.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey while we're on this subject I've got a question I hope someone can answer. My zoom capability is X 3. If I got an add on lense that was X 4 what would that make it? X 7, or X 12?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Garry.

Enjoy..........

Stan.

Yes I agree with you 100%, the unusual shape made finding a carry-case a bit of a chore

Sargon.

If you mean a X4 teleconverter it will be X12......watch out for distortion in cheap ones and, you might need to buy a tripod/monopod for X12

Roger


----------

